# sleepovers



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi everyone im really worried about a sleepover i might be having tonight i havent been to one for years and ive always made up some excuse because im scared of being ill but for some reason i thourght id just say yes (lol moment of insanity)but now im really regreting it do you think i should go for it or make up another excuse please help


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Keep the party. Keep your stomach medicine and a pain med near by( if you have pain) Don't worry about it that will make it worse.


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

hay em id def go for it! Is it at ur place? Try not to worry thats the worse part like smiley said, just have fun and im pretty sure that ur mates will take ur mind off it and chill you out later







have a blast! think about the gossip and all the other cool stuff youll do and have a good time xx


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

just realised what the date is lol, scrap that last msg, did u have fun? LOL X


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

thankyou both your messages in the end i went for it and im glad i did i had a really good time id forgotten how much fun sleepovers were there were a few embarssin moments lol but they werent that bad thanks again


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Glad you had a good time Em! I start High Schoool tomorrow!!!


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

good luck for today smiley hope you have a great time


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks Em! I loved it! Except, I couldn't open my locker! lol It was aweeesome!


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

lol great to hear you had a good time smiley


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

I always find when I am with my mates having fun my mind is taken off IBS. But when everything is serious I cant help but think about it and then something goes wrong


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

yup im usally the same i feel really ill before i go out proberly because im worrying so much







but after a hour of going out im usally ok


----------

